# Lavender & Violets & Lemon Curd



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I got samples of each from the co-op list. Absolutely love the lemon curd oob but I have not soaped it yet. Anyone know how it is in our milk CP? If not I'll need to test before I buy a full pound. Or does anyone have a lemon to recommend? Lemongrass just didn't cut it for me.

And the Lavender & Violets, is it me or does this smell like apple?


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

the lavender and violets smells awesome in GM soap. i didn't like the sample i was sent but tried it and it soaps nice.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Does it discolor? I just got a new mold for trial batches so I guess I'll break it in this weekend.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

The Lemon Curd soaps beautifully. I just LOVE this one! I soaped it last night and I don't see any signs of discoloration either. I used .7 oz ppo and the scent is nice and strong so far. I see it was put up for sale again, I think I may buy another pound right away. 

I got the Apple Jack & Peel too. That one is awesome as well. I'm interested what that the final color of it will be though. When I took it out of the mold it was red! I didn't add any color too it either. I'm assuming it will go a very dark brown? 

I should add that I soaped using cow cream.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh good to hear about the lemon. It smells so yummy. I'm going to go ahead and order a pound but I don't want to soap it until I start up again after the holidays. I'm not adding anything new now but I want a lemon for next spring/summer.

My apple jack doesn't get too dark.


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

the lavender violet does not discolor


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the lavender and violets! I am not even going to use the lavender in the name of this soap since lavender seems to be such a love hate relationship! Medicinal smelling EO's are to blame for this  Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have the Lavender & Violets too, and everybody loves it. I am waiting on the Lemon Curd, Applejack & Peel, and OMH, so it's nice to hear good things about them.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ok so where is this co-op do you have a web address?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Sondra said:


> ok so where is this co-op do you have a web address?


You have to be a member of the Fragrance Direct yahoo group. Here's the newest coop that was just posted. http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FragranceDirect/message/161

Has anyone soaped the the White Tea and Cactus?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Sondra,
it's Lillian's co-op.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Just an FYI - I love the lemon curd scent, but it never sold well for me. People would pick it up, sniff, say, "Yummmm" and then they would buy the OMH. This was the lemon curd from Scent Works, not Lillian.

PJ


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I wondered that, PJ, because I would classify it as a 'food' scent and those rarely sell for me. But I'm thinking it will be good to layer with other things which I like to do. Wonder if it is safe for candles? I'd love a candle scented with it.


----------

